

How much is your signature worth? - b-boy-b
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2011/03/09/how-much-is-your-autograph-worth/

======
michael_dorfman
_There is a story about Salavador Dali...The story goes...I love this
story...The other thing I like about it is the story...You tell a
story...Either way, it is a nice story..."_

It's a cute story, but it would be nice if the blog post appeared to have
taken longer to write than it did to read.

~~~
digitaltothem
Exactly! If you put Salvador Dali in the story, make it worth those 1000
dollars. There are some really good points made, but not eloquent enough. The
way I see it: working hard + branding = success

------
zrgiu
my .ppk is invaluable!

